# Thiết Kế Website - Nhanh Chóng - Bảo Mật



## mypage (4/3/19)

Nếu bạn sử dụng dịch vụ *thiết kế website* tại MYPAGE thì chúng tôi sẽ mang những gì cho trang web bạn.

- Kho giao diện lưu trữ đăng được hơn 1.000 sản phẩm

- Đầy đủ tính năng cho web bán hàng

- Chat zalo và facebook trực tiếp trên web

- Gắn nút gọi nhanh trên web

- Đăng tin tức, sản phẩm dễ dàng

- Giỏ hàng mua sản phẩm trực tiếp trên web

- Giao diện đầy màn hình

- Xem đẹp trên tất cả các thiết bị di động

- Đa dạng đầy đủ tất cả các lĩnh vực

- Xu hướng thiết kế mới nhất, đẹp nhất





*Thiết kế web với chi phí phù hợp:*

- Với cách quản ly tối ưu.

- Chúng tôi đả giảm đến mức tối đa các chi phí nhằm tạo ra các sản phẩm và dịch vụ tốt nhất

- Thiết kế Website đẹp với chi phí thấp. Bạn đừng quá lo lắng với chi phí khi thiết kế Website tại mypage.vn bởi vì chúng tôi luôn lắng nghe và thấu hiểu bạn, chúng tôi đưa ra các giải pháp phù hợp với bạn nhất. Dù bạn là ai? kinh doanh ngành nghề gì? Bạn mong muốn bất cứ gì ?

- Hãy yên tâm khi đến với mypage,vn: Chuyên nghiệp, uy tín, nhanh chóng, ổn định và hơn hết là đam mê đồng hành cùng con đường kinh doanh của bạn. Chỉ từ 2.900.000 bạn đã sở hữu đc một website bán hàng, giới thiệu, quảng bá chuyên nghiệp 

*Tính năng website vượt trội:*
- Website thông minh và linh hoạt theo chủ đề

- Lĩnh vực kinh doanh của bạn

- Thiết kế website Tương Thích với mọi Thiết bị

- Mọi kích thước màn hình

- Cấu trúc website thân thiện

- Chuẩn SEO với Google, Yahoo

- Giao diện ấn tượng

- Thiết kế nhanh chóng

- Tính năng website đầy đủ cho website bán hàng - tin tức - giới thiệu sản phẩm

Mọi chức năng chúng tôi điều có thể đáp ứng nhu cầu của bạn, bạn có nhu cầu bạn có thể liên hệ với chúng tôi để đáp ứng mọi thắc mắc của bạn!

Hotline: *082 878 6789*

Bạn có thể xem thêm: *thiết kế web du lịch  *


----------

